# Adding a 2-channel preamp



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone have experience or comments on the Parasound Halo P5 2- channel pre? A few features are catching my eye: 2.1 with analog bass management; adjustable high and low pass crossovers; built in DAC with usb, optical, coax inputs; phono inputs; and home theater bypass to name a few.

The surround system bypass is new to me. I do prefer listening with my subs integrated and the P5 allows for dual subs to be in the mix and controllable. I like the idea of more separation between 2-channel and home theater. The AVR and surround components disappear during listening and the P5 disappears during HT. Are there cons to doing this?

Also, been wanting to add a phono pre in order to put my old NAD TT back into my setup. Plus, I suppose it's also time to climb out from under the rock and add a DAC.

The P5 reviews seem very good and considering the cost of adding the DAC, phono, headphone and stereo pre capabilities separately, it seems very reasonably priced (~$1k). It should obviously marry up well with the A21 in my system.

A couple of the reviews below. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Tim 

http://www.stereophile.com/content/parasound-halo-p-5-21-channel-da-preamplifier
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/prea...s/parasound-halo-p-5-preamplifier-review.html
http://hometheaterreview.com/parasound-halo-p-5-21-channel-preamplifier/


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Have an uncle that uses one with his megabucks Luxman monoblock amps. Loves it. Replaced a Luxman pre because it had no remote


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

ajinfla said:


> Have an uncle that uses one with his megabucks Luxman monoblock amps. Loves it. Replaced a Luxman pre because it had no remote


Well, that sounds positive. Thanks AJ. I went ahead and placed an order from the guys at Saturday Audio so I guess I'll find out all about it soon enough.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

480dad said:


> Anyone have experience or comments on the Parasound Halo P5 2- channel pre?


I just replaced my McCormack MAP1 with a Parasound P7. It was part of a major system change, necessitated by...well, that's a long story. Anyway, to say that I'm pleased with the P7 would be an understatement. I see no reason why the P5 shouldn't be just as satisfying.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

kevin360 said:


> I just replaced my McCormack MAP1 with a Parasound P7. It was part of a major system change, necessitated by...well, that's a long story. Anyway, to say that I'm pleased with the P7 would be an understatement. I see no reason why the P5 shouldn't be just as satisfying.


Btw kevin, after 3 weeks, I very much agree with you. I'm just as pleased with this peice of equipment as any that I've added recently. So much flexibility in one transparent package. 

The feedback was appreciated.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm pleased to read that you're happy with it. I continue to be impressed with the P7 (and the A31).


----------



## xulaokeri (Jul 12, 2015)

ahead and placed an order from the guys at Saturday Audio so I guess I'll find out all about it soon enough.


----------

